# File sharing between two desktop



## bajaj151 (Jul 10, 2011)

System 1 : Windows 7 64 bit
System 2 : Windows 7 32 bit


*Already done*:

System 1 IP address : 192.168.0.10 (press TAB)
System 2 IP address : 192.168.0.11 (press TAB)

Reply received from both system (PING)

Workgroup SAME on both system




*Problem*: Unidentified Network on both system


----------



## amirajdhawan (Jul 11, 2011)

As you have windows 7 in both the desktops, you can go for homegroups, on any one desktop create a home group from control panel, and on the other system on the same network, join the home group created on first desktop.
You don't need to care about ips and all, it's very simple, and then you can share any folder or file by right clicking and selecting share in homegroup.
To access the shared files, go to network from search and there you would see the other desktops name, and you would get the shared files there, would work both way and like a charm.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 11, 2011)

bajaj151 said:


> System 1 : Windows 7 64 bit
> System 2 : Windows 7 32 bit
> 
> 
> ...



Dont worry about the unidetified network if u can ping then everythink is ok share the Files/Folders on both the system type(assuming u want to access 10 from 11) Windows Key+R> Type "\\192.168.0.10" in 11 and u can access the resources this way in both the PC's


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ I am getting Error

*img196.imageshack.us/img196/3467/windowscannotaccess.th.jpg



(I shared the drive with Full permission)


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 11, 2011)

bajaj151 said:


> ^^ I am getting Error
> 
> *img196.imageshack.us/img196/3467/windowscannotaccess.th.jpg
> 
> ...



r u sharing a complete Drive if yes share only the particular folder u need to access

this will help
Windows 7 & Vista - Sharing a CD/DVD Drive on a Network


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am getting same error while sharing folder only...


----------



## Skud (Jul 11, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> r u sharing a complete Drive if yes share only the particular folder u need to access
> 
> this will help
> Windows 7 & Vista - Sharing a CD/DVD Drive on a Network




Even after following that procedure, Windows Vista/7 frquently gives access error.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks all for the help....problem SOLVED....

Select the drive properties and under the security tab add one entry "everyone" and ok


----------



## baiju (Jul 11, 2011)

Try this:
Right click the drive. Select Properties > Sharing > Advanced Sharing > Permissions > Add . Type 'Everyone'.

Also Select Properties > Security > Edit > Add. Enter 'Everyone'.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 11, 2011)

congrats ???


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 11, 2011)

@baiju........prob solved...done the same thing... 

@ mithun.......thanks bro...


----------



## Skud (Jul 11, 2011)

Congos...


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks skud 

Now....how to share Internet connection ??


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 11, 2011)

bajaj151 said:


> Thanks skud
> 
> Now....how to share Internet connection ??



U r always welcome Bro

LOL

What type of connection u want to share


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 11, 2011)

BSNL Broadband....


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 11, 2011)

U use the net directly on both the PC's what u have to do is to configure PPPOE senvice on the modem to directly connect to the net and reconfigure ur Lan IP's in Modem's range i.e if ur Modem's IP is 192.168.1.1 configure the PC's as 
IP-192.168.1.2/3
SM-255.255.255.0
Gateway-192.168.1.1
Ur file sharing wont be affected if u change IP

Alternatively u can use
AnalogX proxy very easy to use & configure 
Network Downloads : Proxy /// AnalogX

Decide & get back if any help reqd.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 11, 2011)

@ Mithun...Changing IP works.....Internet on both pc.... 

Thanks again...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice so u have done it


----------



## Anush (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry to Post here, i didn't want to create a new Thread because i am having the same issue 

I purchased a new Rig two days ago and i am having Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit.

Pc-1 (new): 7 Ultimate 64 bit
Pc-2 (old): XP Media Center 32 bit

I want to transfer my files from Pc 2 to 1 and there's a huge amount of Data. Transfering it from Flash Drive would take ages.

What i have is an Ethernet Cat 5e Cable. I tried to ping each Pc (after setting IP address on both) but no Packets received.
Can anything be done?


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 31, 2011)

@Anush... u directly connecting both PC's from same wire ? Or through router something ?

If you are directly connecting then u need Cross Cable or if its through router then make sure its Straight Cable !


----------



## Anush (Jul 31, 2011)

No, i am connecting it through one cat 5e cable and it's not crossover.

I have a D-Link router but the speed would be very slow


----------



## sygeek (Jul 31, 2011)

There is already a thread concerning this topic, please search the forum (for similar topics) before posting.


----------

